# Remodeled house-new pics



## spotted nikes (Feb 9, 2008)

We did a complete remodel ourselves. I colorwashed a Fireplace for the first time, and was really happy with it. What do you think!

http://community.webshots.com/user/spottednikes

Go to album titled "House remodel"


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love your kitchen. Looks like you took out a wall, and that made all the difference!


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would change the color of the devices on the island to ivory so they dont stick out so bad...  Everything looks very nice...


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks!

Yes, taking out the wall made a HUGE difference! The house seems larger and the front room is actually usable now.

If I were doing it over, I'd probably change the outlets to ivory, but I am 99% done and so tired of working on it, that I probably won't mess with it. Bad, huh???


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

spotted nikes said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes, taking out the wall made a HUGE difference! The house seems larger and the front room is actually usable now.
> 
> If I were doing it over, I'd probably change the outlets to ivory, but I am 99% done and so tired of working on it, that I probably won't mess with it. Bad, huh???


Its not bad, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, if you like it leave it, I like to try and match devices to their background... but what do I know? :laughing:


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

chris75 said:


> Its not bad, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, if you like it leave it, I like to try and match devices to their background... but what do I know? :laughing:


Do you really want an answer???:whistling2:


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

jbfan said:


> Do you really want an answer???:whistling2:



An answer to what? if the white looks bad on wood?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I tried viewing the picture and it wouldn't work. Is there any chance you could post it directly to the forum? Thanks.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

gma2rjc said:


> I tried viewing the picture and it wouldn't work. Is there any chance you could post it directly to the forum? Thanks.


Maybe because the thread is 2.5 years old & the user hasn't been back in over 2.5 years


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Maybe because the thread is 2.5 years old & the user hasn't been back in over 2.5 years


Thanks, but I think it's because the picture was posted on webshots.com and it's no longer there.

I typed in "house remodel" and there were 82,777 results on that website.

That's why I'm asking him to post it directly to the forum.

It doesn't really matter how old the thread is. It's still something interesting to look at and possibly learn from.

And thanks just the same, but I already knew the age of the thread.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 9, 2008)

*Wow! This is an old thread!*

I just got an email that there were replies to a thread I started, and was trying to remember "what" thread?
I tried my link to the pics and it works for me...Is it not working for anyone else?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Works fine for me
Welcome back :laughing:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Yep, it's working for me now. I was doing it wrong. Thanks!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 9, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Works fine for me
> Welcome back :laughing:


 Thanks!


----------

